# batteries



## Jonesy22 (Jan 6, 2005)

What kind of batteries do you suggest for the controller? People have been telling me to not use heavy duty batteries and to get Alkaline batteries because they last longer...

What do you suggest?


----------



## RACERX1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I have always used duracell alkalines or if you can find kodack batterys there better.
I guess it depends on your radio also im not sure about the newer radios im still using an older magnum junior 

thanks
racerx


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Jonesy22 said:


> What kind of batteries do you suggest for the controller? People have been telling me to not use heavy duty batteries and to get Alkaline batteries because they last longer...
> 
> What do you suggest?


 As soon as you can get some rechargable batts. nicad or nimh. You will save a truckload of money. I was just spending way too much money on them.I have had the same rechargable nicads in my radio for years and can race all day/::Alkilne's are fine if you are bashing around inna parking lot.If you are gonna race go for the rechargables..


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Rechargable's are 1.2 volt where as, a alkaline or lithium are 1.5. 
I always want more power, even in the radio :thumbsup:.

Energizer lithium E2, is by far the longest lasting battery for our radio's, and their lighter. They last about 5 times longer than an alkaline for me in my KO.

Later, Bret


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

jet setter you coming to the birds this year?


----------



## aestryker (Jan 7, 2005)

Always use alklaines.They will deffinately last longer and out perform those heavy duty batteries.Of course now that you wont have to spend as much on batteries you can take that money you save and put it into your car or truck whichever you run.


----------



## ThomasCrown (Jan 3, 2005)

Gotta agree with the alkalines, heavy duty batteries are complete junk and there's all kind of fancy named batteries that have the same specs as other types but cost insane amounts of cash. For the price/performance value alkalines are the best.


----------

